# Best Fencing



## radsfarm (Oct 23, 2016)

We was just given a great pry dog that is around 6-7 months old. We thought she would make a good guard for our goats. But we are having trouble getting her to stay in the pen. What does everyone recommend for fencing to keep her in?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Electric fencing works well for most dogs.
They learn quick not to touch the wires.

Fences that keep your goats in should be doing the job though.


----------



## Lily Crombie (Aug 10, 2017)

I agree with above reply. Electric fence will work for you. Likewise, if you do not want to install an electric fence, then there are many useful sites available online. You can also take the advice from expert provided by the sites.


----------



## susanneb (Feb 17, 2005)

For our perimeter fence, we have 2x4 welded wire with hot wire top and bottom. (Welded wire without hot wire is worthless. It is more aptly an electric fence with an added visual barrier.) Our horse corrals have no-climb with hot wire top and bottom. Our pyr/maremma met Mr. Fence while she was still a pup, and to this day she believes all fences bite and never challenges them.


----------

